# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  lũy thừa một ma trận

## kevinsorbo

bạn nào giúp mình viết hàm kũy thừa một ma trận với . mình viết ở nhà riết mà không dc

----------

